# Realistischer Planet ?



## Jedrzej (20. Juni 2002)

Ich kriege keinen echt aussehenden Planeten hin.
Also wollte ich euch um Rat bitten, wie kann ich diesen Planeten echter aussehen lassen ?






hier nochmal in gross

thx 4 help


----------



## Mythos007 (20. Juni 2002)

probier es vielleicht mal mit ein wenig Perspektive ...


----------



## Bomber (20. Juni 2002)

hm distort -> pinch


----------



## Paranoid (21. Juni 2002)

Wo steht das wie man oben so einen Planet machen kann? Der sieht ja klasse aus.


----------



## Nino (21. Juni 2002)

Hi.
Also ich habe bisschen mit den Beleuchtungseffekten rumgespielt und ein karriertes Muster draufgetan und das dann gewölbt.
Das karrierte Muster lässt es mehr 3d wirken.

MFG
Nino


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jedrzej _
> *Ich kriege keinen echt aussehenden Planeten hin.
> Also wollte ich euch um Rat bitten, wie kann ich diesen Planeten echter aussehen lassen ?*



*@ Nino - echter - nicht 3D mässiger *

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## freekazoid (21. Juni 2002)

@ mythos:
realistischer/echter is bei einem planeten auch 3d-mässiger *klugscheiss* ;-)


----------



## Jedrzej (21. Juni 2002)

Danke für eure hilfe, bisher kommt das mythos am realistischten rüber. Kannst mir evtl. sagen wie du das gemacht hast ?


----------



## Nino (21. Juni 2002)

Sorry.

Hab ich wohl falsch verstanden.  

Nagut, dann hab ich hier nochwas. Man könnte noch Nebel darauf machen (Gibt es auch ein Tutorial dafür glaube ich), so dass es wie Wolken ausschaut.

MFG
Nino


----------



## Sliver (21. Juni 2002)

kónichi wá!

Also ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie man es macht aber ich weis was ihr beachten müsst:


es muss eine Atmospähre geschaffen werden die den Planeten rund erscheinen lässt
die drehung des Planeten muss beachtet werden das heißt: Wenn Nebel/Wolken nahe an der Atmosphäre sind muss es so aussehen als ob sie sich bewegen
wenn es eine Sonne gibt (wie hier) muss man auf den Schatten achten; hier hat Mythos das ganz gut gemacht nur eben genau falsch herum
und ich würde die Wölbung von Nino's Planet übernehmen das bringt auch noch etwas mehr realismus

Hoffe das hilft euch.

déwa mata
Sliver

ps.: ich poste mal ein paar pics von guten Planeten wenn ich mal wieder auf den Server komme *gähn*


----------



## Sliver (21. Juni 2002)

Ach heute is mal ne gute Connection. 


http://212.227.248.211/planeten/normaltempplanet02.jpg
-
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet01.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet02.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet03.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet04.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet05.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet06.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet07.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet08.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet09.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/wasserplanet10.jpg
-
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/dschjungelplanet01.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/dschjungelplanet02.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/dschjungelplanet03.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/dschjungelplanet04.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/dschjungelplanet05.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/dschjungelplanet06.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/dschjungelplanet07.jpg
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/dschjungelplanet08.jpg
-
http://212.227.248.211/planeten/trockenplanet08.jpg


So ich denke die dürften erst einmal reichen.
http://212.227.248.211/bilder/22/7559535650513440433434.jpg


Sliver


----------



## Nino (21. Juni 2002)

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein Bild von einem Planeten, die Sliver gepostet hat zu Hilfe genommen und habe das dabei rausgekriegt:


----------



## Sliver (21. Juni 2002)

Aso: Diese hellen Nebel oder Wolken schwaden (was es auch sein soll) würde ich weg machen. Die sehen eher aus wie Explosionen.


----------



## Nino (21. Juni 2002)

Ok. Ich hatte mir halt gedacht zu nem "Red Planet" gehören auch Flammen, Explosionen usw.


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Juni 2002)

@ Sliver - die Bilder der Planeten die du da oben ^^^ 
geposted hast sind alle samt von Multivitamin* und
es ist nicht gestattet, diese als Samples zu ver-
wenden...

Des Weiteren denke ich, dass der Schatten des Planeten
von mir nicht falsch ist, da die Sonne sich noch ein
stückchen hinter dem Planeten befindet und somit noch
einen Schatten wirft - und wenn man genau hinsieht,
dann müsste man auch einen gewissen Ansatz einer
Atmosphäre erkennen können 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

*= ehem. Galaxywarsgrafiker


----------



## Sliver (21. Juni 2002)

Mythos, ja ich weis ich habe die Geschichte von Galaxywars verfolgt und auch den verkauf der Grafiken. Allerdings stand in dem Forum (im alten das es jetzt nicht mehr gibt) das die Planetengrafiken bei Galaxywars bleiben.


----------



## syrus (21. Juni 2002)

*Planet*

lo 

-Also hab bisschen rumgebasstelt und bisschen gefiltern und das ist  dabei raugekommen (sehe pic). Vielleicht ist es das was du gemeint hast ich hoffe es bringt was  

- irgendwelche kritik von andern ? waer easy

gr33z :syrus:


----------



## Googy (24. Juni 2002)

Hallo @all!!

ist das hier jetzt ein contest?

darf ich mit machen? 

Gruss Googy


----------



## Jedrzej (24. Juni 2002)

@syrus hast du denn gebrusht oder gefilter(meine frage bezieht sich auf die farben des planeten)


----------



## syrus (24. Juni 2002)

@ jedrzej 

Jo viel gebrusht und weichgezeichnet (filter->weichzeichnungsfilter-> gauscher weichzeichner)

dan noch unten einen verlauf eingefuegt das es ins schwarze "verschwindet"

und schlussentlich noch ein blendefeckt (filter -> rendering filter -> blendenfleck... 

musst bisschen ausprobieren bisschen testen bei den brushes nimm mehrere ebenen und arbeite mit den eigenschaften wie z.b "hartes licht" 

hoffe das hilft dir weiter .. falls net kannst du nach der .psd datei verlangen aber am besten du machst es selbst bisschen fantasy und ausprobieren.

gr33z :syrus:


----------

